# Overhead lockers



## M bailey (Sep 4, 2018)

Is is possible to adjust the overhead lockers on a 2012 Comanche ? 
A couple are out of line and catching on the frame. 
Many thanks in advance. 
MICK.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Without the knowledge of the exact hinges etc I can only assume.
However I expect it is possible to adjust the locker doors by simply easing the door in the right direction...but no guarantees from me:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We would need a picture of the problem as ever.


----------

